# Trinity als Freeride/Slopestyle Rad ?



## CRT-Rider (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo werte Agent gemeinde, 

Sorry das ich schon wieder ein Thread zu dem Trinity aufmache aber meine frage passt irgendwo nicht richtig in die bisherigen.


Ich Fahre zur Zeit das Bergamont Kiez Pro mit Pike, da ich aussschließlich  "Freeride" fahre also weder street noch "richtig" Dirte bin ich schon seit geraumer Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir net mal langsam ein Fully zulegen sollte.
(meine kumpels fahren alle Fully´s jenseits der 170mm bisher halte ich mit aber manchmal ist es halt doch etwas Hart hinten)
Eigentlich wollt ich mir auch ein "richig dickes fully" holen,aber so ziemlich alle die ich bisher gefahren bin sind recht unhandlich und man versinkt regelrecht im FW.
Nicht zuletzt weiß ich garnet wo ich bei mir in der Gegend (sinnvoll) annähernd 200mm ausnutzen soll.

Also hab ich immer dran gedacht wie toll es doch wäre ein "leicht gefedertes harttail zu haben klein wendig, kurzer hinterbau und auch mal für größere Roadgaps, Drops, bedingt für "DH-Strecken á la todnau, Willingen" geeignet und siehe da ich hoffe ich hab es gefunden  
Hab sofort  ich meine bisherigen Favoriten Ufo St, Fusion Wiplash Extreme, Bergamont Big Air "vergessen"....: 

Freeridetechnisch bereiten mir jedoch folgendes Probleme: 

1.Ich stell mir das unheimlich agil vor nur meint ihr nicht das das Oberrohr mit 562 ein wenig zu kurz ist ?(von wegen knie-lenker kontakt, fuß VR- Rad kontakt) Das Kiez hat ein 585er und 65mm Vorbau.

2.Wär es ein Problem einenen Umwerfer dranbekommen (brauch im Umbedingt um auch mal längere Anstiege zu bewältigen)

3. Schließlich ist der Rahmen auch sehr klein daumen aber bei 35,5cm muss ich mit meinen 1,85m den Sattel schon extrem rausziehen (Fahre im Bergamont schon ne 400er stütze.
Meint ihr das hält auf dauer, bzw. wie kommt ihr so den Berg hoch ?


Dann bin ich  mal gespannt ob jemand das Tinity schon abseits befestigter Wege getestet hat. 

Gruß, 

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2006)

bin zwar nur mal paar meter damit gerollt, aber wegen der größe brauchst du dir keine sorge machen. bin genauso groß und du brauchst weder die stütze ewig weit rausziehen noch angst haben, dass dein fuß das VR berühren könnte. ich denke für freeride hast du mit dem trinity ein super bike, das auch schön handlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoamDiver (9. Juni 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> bin zwar nur mal paar meter damit gerollt, aber wegen der größe brauchst du dir keine sorge machen. bin genauso groß und du brauchst weder die stütze ewig weit rausziehen noch angst haben, dass dein fuß das VR berühren könnte. ich denke für freeride hast du mit dem trinity ein super bike, das auch schön handlich ist.


Kann ich nur zustimmen ! Hab mein Trinity eher richtung slopestyle / street / dirt aufgebaut . Hab auch als erstes gedacht ob die 175 mm lange kurbel zu lang wäre, passt aba sehr gut mit ner 170 mm oda soga 160mm hat man da über viel Platz . So richtig testen konnte ich es leider noch nicht : / . Hoffe konnte dir helfen ! 

Hier is noch nen Bild


----------



## CRT-Rider (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

Danke euch beiden für die beruhigende Info. 
Sehr schön dein Bike Fett.mops 
Ich würde meins mit  170er truvativ mit Shiftguide (Umwerfer  ) und Schwalbe Big Betty fahren, das dürfte sich ja dann ausgleichen.
Ich hab halt keine ahnung von fully´s und  wenn ein Stinky, ein Helius ST, ein Bergamont Big air und ein Rocky switch mir bei der Abfahrt im Nacken hängen sollte der Hinterbau schon einiges wegmachen von daher hoffe ich das sich dieser entsprechend abstimmen lässt.
Vielleicht wär der Rockshox Pearl 3.3 Luftdämpfer mit dem motion control was 
in der 

1. stufe super sensibel in der 
2. ne extra einstellung, progressiver bzw. einfach härter für drops ab 2m und 
3. lock out für den weg wieder nach oben.


----------



## Munich-Biker (12. Juni 2006)

Trinity ist n echtes Spaßrad und deckt fast den kompletten Radlbereich ab.

1. An dem is ne 175 Kurbel, Schnitzel hat schon BunnyBarspins gemacht also kein Problem
2. Umwerfer könnte eng werden, kanns nicht garantieren das es passt, ausschliessen aber auch nicht!
3. Nutz es nur als Bergabrad


----------



## CRT-Rider (12. Juni 2006)

Schick auch dein Rad Munic Biker   
Wieviel Federweg sind das denn am VR bzw. HR ? 
Hast du auch ein paar Bilder von dem Radel in aktion ?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2006)

Munich-Biker in aktion:


----------



## abi1988 (12. Juni 2006)

wo isn das munich biker
also wo si da bild entstanden?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (12. Juni 2006)

also ich find das kann man sehr schön für nen individuellen einsatzt aufbauen. für dirt wirds klappen.. street naja.. find halt man kann kein street mitm fully fahrn^^ aba wenn de mal in nen bikepark willst is damit bestimmt alles machbar.. außer halt wenns ne dh worldcup strecke is.. und wenn du nich im federweg versinken willst.. gut.. ich denke zwa das du vllt nich allzuviel davon merkst im trinity aber er dir grobe fehler verzeihen wird. Hätt ich geld würd ich mirs für n bikepark und home-berg-trail aufbauen. mit 150 vorne.. und so ;-)


----------



## DA TOM (12. Juni 2006)

das ding is super für slopestyle. zu krass sollte es ned werden, aber n bissal hangabtrieb schadet sicher nicht. aber vom aufsitzen lässt es sich ned schlecht an.
ps: bild war aus freiburg


----------



## CRT-Rider (12. Juni 2006)

Ja schön das Rad mal in der luft zu sehen  
Ingesamt hab ich jedoch noch keine Leute mit dem teil "Freeriden" gesehen, mag vielleicht an der bisher geringen verbreitung liegen...
Ich will halt vermeiden dass ich mich nächer ärgere weil ich das Agent und nicht das Bergamont Big Air genommen hab ... ist echt ne schwierige Sache so ein fully-kauf  
So bikeparksachen wie von pSyChOgRiNsEr angesprochen würden mir schon reichen  , obwohl es auch auf ner Dh Strecke fahrbar sein sollte (schon klar das man da mit 200+x mm besser bedient ist) 

Das mit dem Umwerfer ist ja im prinzip ähnliche Problematik wie hierangesprochen
aber igendwie hab ich net groß lust zu basteln, vielleicht passt ja doch ein top Swing Umwerfer.

@Da TOM:
hier liegt echt das problem, was ist unter Krass zu verstehen, ich finde z.b. die Sachen aus deiner Galerie auch schon "krass" umgekert mein ich zumindest das ein großer teil der sachen in z.b. NWD 6 auch mit dem Trinity fahrbar wären (im Prinzip).
Ich will keine hau drauf, flatdropaktionen machen, aber schon irgendwo heftiger fahren als mit meinem Hartail halt schon etwas mehr "Big air" und vor allendingen schneller sein auf  ruppigen bremshubbelversauten trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2006)

bin beide räder schon gefahren und das trinity steht dem big air in nichts nach.


----------



## CRT-Rider (12. Juni 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> bin beide räder schon gefahren und das trinity steht dem big air in nichts nach.



Diese Aussage hab ich echt gebraucht,  ich danke dir


----------



## Munich-Biker (13. Juni 2006)

Federweg is im Moment 130/130
Denk aber mit ner 140er Gabel wie der Pike wärs noch ne Ecke feiner.

Urlauber wollte es in den nächsten Wochen mal in die Berge entführen, da wirds sicher ein paar Bilder von geben!


----------



## CRT-Rider (18. Juni 2006)

Da dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob noch weitere schöne Einsatzbilder vom Urlauber und seinem Trinity kommen  
Das hier
ist ja schon sehr verheißungsvoll


----------



## CRT-Rider (21. Juni 2006)

Nochmal vielen dank an Urlauber für seine schönen bilder und vor allem das hier
Kona Drop von Urlauber  womit bewiesen wäre das man mit dem teil auch einwenig droppen kann .... 
Insofern bin ich erstmal beruhigt, jetzt muss ich nur mal klären wie das mit dem Lenkwinkel in verbindung mit der Pike ist, wie ein Umwerferdrannbasteln, und welchen dämpfer wohl am besten geeignet wäre.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2006)

der Fett.mops verkauft seins ja gerade. kannst ihn ja evtl. mal kontaktieren, wegen lenkwinkel mit pike und so, er hat ja eine drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRT-Rider (21. Juni 2006)

ja fein [email protected] ich hab ihn zwar schon kontaktiert werd ihn aber gleich mal löchern


----------



## Urlauber (21. Juni 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Urlauber wollte es in den nächsten Wochen mal in die Berge entführen, da wirds sicher ein paar Bilder von geben!



das hat er ! Bilder gibts im Agenten im einsatz Thread bzw in meinem Fotoalbum.
sehr feine Sache. Total verspieltes Bike. egal ob auf einem schnellen singletrail, Dirt, oder Streetaktionen. Damit geht eigentlich alles. Hab auch etwas 360 Tailtap usw. mit dem Bike versucht, da ist mir normalerweise mit nem Fully schnell die Lust vergangen.
Ich bezeichne mich selber ja eher als Fully-Krüppel, also nen 30cm Bunnyhop mit nem Fully, das bekomm ich irgendwie nicht hin. Aber mitm Trinity gings gleich recht gut. Auch Manual fahren.

Trotzdem braucht es sich beid en großen Drops nicht zu verstecken. Ich habe einen Manitou 6 Way drin gehabt, und muss sagen, dass der Federweg so effektiv genutzt wird, dass es sich beim Droppen anfühlt wie ein richtig großer Freerider.


----------

